# New member



## Jigjames (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi guys Im EXTREMELY new to snow boarding and thought i could get some help here!  I already know my board size and all, but dont exactly know what to wear when i hit the snow 
I have a pretty warm Snow coat from L.L. bean that ive had forever, its in good condition, bit idk if it'll work for boarding. is there any like Wind-resistincy or anything involved when boarding? cause the coat is preeeeetty puffy.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I use Goretex outerwear both jackets and pants are shells. So I just use layers under, depending on the temperature up in the slopes.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Don’t overthink it, just be comfortable, warm and dry. Keep the feet, hands and head warm and make sure any layers inner or outer are comfortable and flexible enough to allow for full freedom of movement. I have an awesome jacket that I love but I’m finding as I progress it’s a real pain in the ass to carve in. Also, sounds cosmetic, but make sure you’re jacket has pockets that suits yr needs, I’ve got a few non-negotiables on this when I look at jackets.

For me I just wear good socks, thermal long pants and just an outer pant rated 15k. Comfortable merino style long shirt under a goretex jacket. I like goretex mittens with inners and as I don’t wear a helmet, I know I should though and happy to cop the flack, but I love my beanie. I also love a neck warmer/sock that I can bring up over my face when on the lift.

Also make sure you get a good set of goggles as when those days of low vis hit they’re worth their weight in gold.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Beginners should dress lightly) learning how to ride is a sweaty business.
I would recommend shell, i.e. no insulation
Use Merino as a base layer, since it does not stink, something like smartwool. Base pants 3/4, you don’t need long ones.
Bib pants work best.
Gloves or mittens, personal preferences. Mittens are warmer though, leather or synthetic, i’d say synthetic, they are cheap and warm even if wet.
Helmet and goggles are absolute must, try to try them on together, they should work with your head and with each other.
Face mask or buff is nice to have.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Main thing is dress in layers. A good quality base layer makes all the difference. Mid layers can be any old sweater or vest or thick or thin, best to avoid any cotton as it will absorb moisture and make you cold. Synthetics like polyester or wool real or blended wool are best.
Outerwear rating usually involve a waterproof rating and a breathability rating so youll see stuff like 20/20K. There is some weird scientific way they measure it but it usually goes 5K, 10K, 15K, 20K the higher the number the better, then Goretex and other fancy fabrics are in the 30 - 40K range. Also a higher rating = a higher price. As a beginner the lower end stuff is usually fine enough.

If your current jacket doesn't have a rating it's probably worse than 5K, and sure it will work until it gets wet, or might suck when a major cold wind blows right thru. Also keep in mind the outerwear has a DWR (durable water repellent) layer which makes the water bead up and roll off the fabric, even the best jackets DWR will wear off over time.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Paradoxically beginners need waterproofing more as they fall a lot


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

garikgarik said:


> Paradoxically beginners need waterproofing more as they fall a lot


And breathability, because they sweat alot. Not so comfy to overheat.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Beginners are going to be riding at resorts, probably on nicer days and going for a hot chocolate and overpriced fries after a couple of hours. Obviously not all, but the majority. 5K will suffice just fine and 10K would be an upgrade. They do not need good enough gear to be hiking up steeps in a blizzard. Everyone falls and sweats and is not a reason to think you need Goretex.

Read this for more explanation.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

I was a very enthusiastic beginner) rode from start to finish, hiked a lot, fell a lot, rode in any weather, was constantly exposed to elements, and spent a lot of energy on every move. 
My first pants were 5K, were the most uncomfortable/useless piece of gear i’ve ever had
Also an insulated jacket was my first jacket, never again) unless i’am in Siberia.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jigjames said:


> Hi guys Im EXTREMELY new to snow boarding and thought i could get some help here!  I already know my board size and all, but dont exactly know what to wear when i hit the snow
> I have a pretty warm Snow coat from L.L. bean that ive had forever, its in good condition, bit idk if it'll work for boarding. is there any like Wind-resistincy or anything involved when boarding? cause the coat is preeeeetty puffy.


A lot depends on where you are. Northern Maine is going to be very different than Southern California Wet pacific north west conditions are going to be very different from the sunny high country of New Mexico.

Like some one said don't over think it. Almost all pants are more than adequate. Most modern jackets are fine. Wool for middle layers is your friend. You can play games with different combinations of shirts, sweaters and vests to fine tune things for the day. A big trash bag works in the rain. 

I actually use a cotton turtleneck as a first layer with wool over that which is very unusual but I just can't stand synthetics next to my skin. The cotton gets wet but the wool wicks it and wool insulates even if it's soaking wet.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Jigjames said:


> Hi guys Im EXTREMELY new to snow boarding and thought i could get some help here!  I already know my board size and all, but dont exactly know what to wear when i hit the snow
> I have a pretty warm Snow coat from L.L. bean that ive had forever, its in good condition, bit idk if it'll work for boarding. is there any like Wind-resistincy or anything involved when boarding? cause the coat is preeeeetty puffy.


Welcome to the forum and to snowboarding. 

There are guides to layering if you do enough online searching. 

Layering basics include:

DO NOT wear any cotton whatsoever. 
1st layer needs to be a wicking layer, either synthetic or wool. 
2nd layer (or mid layer) can be a vest, fleece, mid weight shirt, etc. 
Adjust your 2nd layer based on temperatures and conditions for that day.
3rd layer is a shell (jacket and pants) to block wind and protect against moisture. 
Once you get the basics, it is all personal preference from there. Some people run cold and need more/warmer layers, some people run hot and need less layering. 

When it comes to pants & jackets, brands such as 686, DC, and Burton have a large selection of outerwear to fit most people’s budgets. 

Of those 3 mentioned companies, Burton has the most comprehensive selection of 1st, 2nd and 3rd layers.

When it comes to layering, you cannot go wrong spending a little more money on your base layers. 
Brands that make excellent base layers include Smartwool, Icebreaker and Airblaster (ninja suit base layer).


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

garikgarik said:


> I was a very enthusiastic beginner) rode from start to finish, hiked a lot, fell a lot, rode in any weather, was constantly exposed to elements, and spent a lot of energy on every move.
> My first pants were 5K, were the most uncomfortable/useless piece of gear i’ve ever had
> Also an insulated jacket was my first jacket, never again) unless i’am in Siberia.


I know what you mean, I moved to a resort as a beginner and would come home dripping in sweat and water. Took some time which I had lots of but mostly money which I had very little of to finally figure out how to stay dry which = warm.
I've had 10K pants by Soup Kitchen in 97 that never help up a season. A 5K Burton jacket from Winners that was good for 3 years of riding and also used for work for like 7 years after that. A 20K DC jacket that was not water repellent the next year. Now on my 5th or 6th season with my 20K Lib jacket. I don't know how many jackets and pants in between. All I'm getting at is a rating has nothing to do with the quality, sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't. Either way I've learned early on to never pay full price for outerwear when you could get new last season gear for way cheap.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

freshy said:


> I know what you mean, I moved to a resort as a beginner and would come home dripping in sweat and water. Took some time which I had lots of but mostly money which I had very little of to finally figure out how to stay dry which = warm.
> I've had 10K pants by Soup Kitchen in 97 that never help up a season. A 5K Burton jacket from Winners that was good for 3 years of riding and also used for work for like 7 years after that. A 20K DC jacket that was not water repellent the next year. Now on my 5th or 6th season with my 20K Lib jacket. I don't know how many jackets and pants in between. All I'm getting at is a rating has nothing to do with the quality, sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't. Either way I've learned early on to never pay full price for outerwear when you could get new last season gear for way cheap.


For a couple of seasons I rode in army goretex pants. Was a nice diy project to make them snowboard compatible. Still better than 5K pants)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

garikgarik said:


> For a couple of seasons I rode in army goretex pants. Was a nice diy project to make them snowboard compatible. Still better than 5K pants)


Ha, my original snowboard pants when I was a super rookie were my dads old actual army issue snow pants. For being 30 years old and like 6 sizes too big they might have been the warmest and driest pants I ever rode.


----------

